# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  De pil en laxeermiddelen

## Morgaine

Ik heb een vriendin die aan de pil is en ze klaagt de laatste tijd dat ze al heel de tijd ongesteld is. En dat het maar niet ophoud. Ik weet ook dat ze af en toe laxeermiddelen slikt en ik heb haar gezegd dat het daar misschien door kan komen dat ze doorbraakbloedingen heeft. Ik weet alleen niet zeker of dit waar is. Misschien weet een van jullie het?

----------

